

Uh Oh, Adobe: Porn Industry Prepping To Ditch Flash - sound
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2010/06/uh-oh-adobe-porn-industry-prepping-to-ditch-flash/

======
pixelbath
When you remove the "Uh Oh" from the title, it makes it look like Adobe is
stating this.

For once, the Slashdot discussion was actually quite illuminating on this
topic: [http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/06/28/1932245/Porn-
Industr...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/06/28/1932245/Porn-Industry-
Ready-To-Drop-Flash)

